# What kind of Bottom Feeder ??



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I need to put something in the tank with the Jack Demspey I have. He is about 3 inches in length, and is in a 20 gal but will be moving to a bigger tank in a few months. I need something that will eat the uneaten food from the bottom. What would you suggest I get?? I would rather get something that can stay in this tank if possible. Ive never really owned anything other than plecos so Im kinda clueless on what to get..pictus cats were suggested but I beleive they will need larger tank too, right??


----------



## Coler (Jul 7, 2008)

Get nothing.

You don't have the room.

You don't 'need' another fish to eat food that is being left uneaten by the HD; feed less.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with Coler.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

this thread is over 2 years old what are you guys doing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Blue Cray said:


> this thread is over 2 years old what are you guys doing?


Agreed, please do not respond to dead and old threads. There is no need to answer a question this old, especially when the information only pertains to one situation.

Georgia Peach does not even frequent the forums anymore.

Please, please, please check the dates on the threads before posting. Only post if you feel as though your information is in some way ground breaking or at least with more information than explaining why someone's stocking is wrong.


----------

